# BBC's The Sky At Night



## mosaix (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mk7h

This program has been running for 54 years (since 1957 - the year that Sputnik 1 orbited the Earth for the first time!) on BBC television. It has always been of the highest quality. 

Patrick Moore, its presenter, is a fascinating character but he's getting on a bit now (born in 1923) and he obviously can't carry on for ever - more's the pity. Frankly I just can't imagine anyone replacing him.  

A lot of the episodes are available for viewing on-line, the first from November 1970 where Patrick talks to Neil Armstrong.


----------



## Dave (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe it is the longest running TV programme in the world (though it is only on once a month.)

Patrick Moore is a fascinating character. Is there anyone else on TV who wears a monocle?

He missed going to University due to the Second World War and was a Navigator in the RAF, after lying about his age. His fiancée was killed during the war and he never married or had children. Despite his lack of a Degree, he knew more as an amateur about the Moon than anyone else, and NASA employed him for his map-making.

He is an expert player of the Xylophone. And something I never realised until I joined Chronicles (by Ray Gower if he is still around) was that he also wrote science fiction. 

And also claims he is the only living person to have met both Orville Wright and Neil Armstrong.

However, I saw the recent anniversary edition of The Sky at Night with Brian May and Brian Cox, and Patrick certainly looked his age physically if not mentally.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 23, 2012)

I just love this programme and Patrick Moore is just awsome. I'm not a regular viewer but whenever I see it on, I generally watch it.

And it's the same age as me!


----------



## Anathem (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that show looks awesome! Wish we had something like that over here in the US.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 28, 2012)

Used to watch it religiously when I could remember what Sunday it was on! I even signed up to receive the monthly newsletters pre-internet days! Then I joined the forum, which has sadly been hacked and now almost non existant (a common fate with BBC Forums it seems!)

Great show, great man, we are not worthy! Recently an episode had both John Coleslaw (sic) and Brian May out in the garden with Sir Patrick! Great stuff!


----------

